# Goat Chlamydia



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I'm hoping this isn't what my does have, but the vet never got back to me when I called and left all the information on what happened with my does aborting and everything with his secretary. :/
Just wanted a little info on the subject though.
Number one being, is it curable.
And two being, is there any way I can have them diagnosed without having the fetuses?
I do still have them, but I'm sure they're rotting by now, it's been about two weeks.
We've had cold weather lately so they've been outside in a tub tucked away where the dogs can get to them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you mean where the dogs can't get them?

I really don't know much about it. Have you done a search on the internet?


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha, oops,.. Yeah I meant can't. 
I tried, but couldn't find much :/


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi KymberLeAnn I did a Google search using _treating chlamydia in goats_ and several websites popped up. this was an informative site: http://www.jackmauldin.com/abortion.htm


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Clamydia is very easy to treat. The main thing is to remember to treat your buck as well so that he doesn't spread it again. Also any kids from the the does you treat this year need treated or before breeding. 

Alright, Clamydia is a relly strange disease. At time of exposure, any does under 40 days from kidding have it now, any over 40 days from kidding may have it now or may wait until next year to become infected. Tetracycline will stop the abortions but, will not cure the disease. The kids born from an infected doe are still infected. The easiest way to get rid of this disease is to feed CTC or 4% Aureomycin pellets the last 6 weeks of pregnancy. Any does who kid before 6 weeks must be treated again next year and ALL kids from all the does also. OR you can give those does and kids a round of Biomycin shots before breeding next year, which will get rid of it also. I would go 7 days on them. The bucks need the shots before breeding also as the disease is harbored in the gonads and the placenta. The main thing is that if you miss treating one breeding goat it can start spreading again down the line.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

So with the biomycin could I give the shots now an not worry about it when breeding season come around?
Or does it need to be treated right before breeding?
And is this safe to use even if I'm not positive that they have the disease?


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

The link posted (thank you!)
Has a lot of info on treating pregnant does, but doesn't discuss does who have already kidded, or the kids who survived,.. Or the buck.
Currently all of my does have kidded, except one (whom I suspect never took).
So I am a lot more worried about getting rid of the disease in my herd for next year.
I also have someone planning on using my buck for their herds stud next month, and would hate to have to turn them down because of this mess.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Start Biomycin on the buck 7 to 10 days to be sure, as long as he's gotten the antibiotics he shouldn't spread the disease. Treat the dry doe. Treat the kids at 6 months. The does who aborted should be clear. If it were me though here's what I would do
Treat everybody with Biomycin
Next year I would use Aureomycin pellets from the time the first due doe is 6 weeks out, until everyone kids. Just to make sure. 
One more thought...If you use your buck for outside breeding. Putting him on the CTC or 4% Aureomycin pellets through the breeding season and a while afterward, will keep him from getting STDs and bringing them home to your does. Or you coud could vaccinate him.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

goathiker, if you use the pellets for 6 weeks+ how much do you give?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When I figuted it all out by weight one time, it came to one of the little 6oz tomato sauce cans a day per doe. The person I was helping was feeding 18 does so, she gave 9 of those cans twice a day. It worked out for her but, she missed treating the doe kids that she kept the first year and had to treat for 3 years.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I just put the information on another Thread, here is the link to it. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/red-discharge-pregnant-doe-137650/


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok, thank you so much! 
I'll put the BioMycin and CTC pellets on my list!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

So I stopped by our local feed store the other day (Wilco) and they said they no longer carry Bio Mycin, and have never carried CTC pellets 
Are there other alternatives?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can order both from Jeffers.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

There is a water soluble tetracyclene, but I find putting it in the water less reliable for proper dosage, but I have done it. 
LA 200 injectable
or any injectable that has oxy-tetracyclene as the active ingredients would work in place of biomycin. 

But As far as I know CTC or Aureomycin 4G is the only feed grade form of chlorotetracyclene.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Alright,
We do have LA 200 and I will talk to my dad about ordering some CTC pellets.
Thank you!


----------



## beanmcnulty (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi I'm looking for guidance on treating for chlamydia too, I cant find a test under $50 so I'm going to just treat. I have a doe that aborted at 3 months. I have 2 more that are due in 6 weeks, 1 in 8 weeks and 2 in may. And 1 dry doe and the doe that aborted. I just bought the aureomycin feed additive. Who do I treat and for how long? How much is the dose? I have 50# nigerians and minis. thanks


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

This thread is two years old. You will get more responses if you post your own thread.


----------



## beanmcnulty (Apr 21, 2014)

I PMed goathiker as she sounds like she would be a good resource, but she hasnt responded. So then I tried this thread. Thats why.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What I did was start them out on medicated feed a few weeks before they went in with the buck till they kidded. Might have been a over kill but I treated the first year, second year I had a few more abort so put them back on the medicated feed and treated the rest till they kidded then started them back up the following year right before I bred them and again all threw them being prego. Goathiker would probably have better advise on doing it. Start your pregos for sure right now and give her some time to answer you


----------

